
How I deploy node apps on Linux, 2014 edition - nailer
https://medium.com/@mikemaccana/how-i-deploy-node-apps-on-linux-2014-edition-309d606219ca
======
nailer
I hope this is useful - there's a lot of documentation on systemd etc but I
haven't found anything specifically focused on node developers before.

If there's anything that needs correcting give me a shout and I'll update it.

